# What do you use as treats?



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

So I would just like a few ideas for treats I can introduce to my hedgie soon. Just in passing due to what I was eating I've tried banana, peas, and cilantro and none of those really caught his attention. So I would just like to hear a variety of ideas/compile a list of treats that have worked for various hedgies to keep those in mind for when he is ready!

Thanks!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I've only tried a few with my little guy so far. Apples don't even regster as "food" to his little nose, but he goes absolutely bonkers for turkey, chicken, and mealworms.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

My Cholla really just loves mealworms, waxworms & his kibble. He won't even try anything else.
My Zoey likes banana, cooked sweet potato, chicken. She also likes mealworms & waxworms, but she's a little pudgy, so she rarely gets them.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Ralph will only eat cooked hamburger.. :roll: but we have been giving him some Hills A/D as a treat too in addition to his kibble since we are trying to get some weight on the lil booger!


----------



## megan4032 (Dec 10, 2010)

my little honey loves chicken babyfood and of course mealies  no carrots or apples or anyting of that sort though :| but i just got her and I'm still experimenting to find her favorties  mabey i can get some sweet potato babyfood into her tonight not sure if she will like it yet *finger crossed!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

After three months of trying everything on the planet...Snarf loves dried apple and bananas (I just cut up the slices into teeny pieces - esp the banana cuz it's so hard). 

I also got him to eat some chicken livers - they're literally dried little livers. Truly disgusting. He anoints every. single. time. but he eats 'em!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sweetie: mealies, canned crickets (wouldn't touch live ones), chicken, fillet mignon  , watermelon, hard-boiled egg yolk (wouldn't touch the white), shrimp, veggie mix... last night i gave him some crab meat and he went nuts over it. of course the treats are spread out. i weigh him regularly.

Harvey: canned or live crickets, chicken, babyfoods, egg.

Lancik: LIVE CRICKETS (sorry i have to shout, but he just loves those  ), waxworms, and that's it. there's no way in **** that boy will try anything else. :roll:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Brillo LOVES crickets and apples! Those are his two main treats. He turns his nose up at meal worms. He also loves peas!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Boiled white chicken meat has become the staple treat in my house since our local pet store closed down, cutting off my mealworm supply. Loki loves it, enough to come out in the bright world if he smells it (he hates light so he doesn't typically come out until they go off). He also loves hard boiled eggs.

Hester, loves her kibble. She'll eat chicken but there's always a little left, now get this. I offered her egg one night, and well, she hates it, to the point she didn't even touch her food with the exception of 3 grams (usually eats 12 to 16 grams). I thought she might be sick but the next feeding cycle she ate her usual and has done so since. I figured it was the egg, because she only ate the kibble that wasn't touched the egg, picky girl.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Kashi won't touch anything other than his kibble and mealies... so I give those as treats  I'm always trying new stuff though, but it seems to not work most of the time -____-;


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Mealworms, crickets (Mustard's favorites,) cooked sweet potato, sweet potato & turkey baby food, cooked egg, banana and chicken. Pete will eat a tiny bit of yogurt sometimes.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Liam likes cooked chicken and turkey, and has been known to nibble on cucumbers and zucchini. Those are the only things that have worked so far! Most of the time, he will turn up his nose if i try to feed him treats directly, but if I leave a little in his food bowl, it's gone in the morning.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily likes plain cooked chicken (goes crazy over it!), mealworms, watermelon, Wellness Healthy Indulgence pouches (if I'm remembering right, she's liked the turkey and duck, and the tuna so far...I think there's a third flavor she tried that I can't remember), baby applesauce, green pea baby food, and green beans baby food. I'm working on introducing more baby foods to her to get more fruits and veggies into her. She just annointed the carrot baby food all over herself so I had an orange hedgie. :roll: :lol:


----------



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you all! These are excellent ideas. I'm going to make a list and give it to a local pet store. When I looked at their care sheet for treats to feed hedgehogs two of the first three were raisins and grapes! I was little disappointed in their lack of knowledge about this little guys and wanted to provide some other ideas that wouldn't end up hurting the little hedgies in the long run.


----------



## DERANGED C0W (Dec 6, 2009)

Quincy likes crickets, baby food turkey, banana, sometimes strawberry and blueberry and his favorite are mealworms.


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Napoleon: sweet potato, mealworms, chicken, eggs, banana, apple, pretty much anything. she hasn't turned anything down yet.

Fuzzy: Chicken, don't know about live mealworms but she likes the canned ones, and not sure about everything else.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny loves his Wellness Healthy Indulgence (Chicken and liver), Whiskas temptations (chicken flavour), mealworms and cottage cheese (only in tiny amounts - he goes bonkers when he gets it though)


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

latest discovery: sugar snap peas. Lance *loves* those.

my boys also get patties every once in a while: chicken breast, a little bit of yolk, brown rice (sometimes substituted by freshly cooked oatmeal or super-healthy buckwheat), and sometimes grated carrot. yup, i do plan to open a hedgie diner.


----------

